# homemade archery target for a 50 lb bow?



## naptime (Jan 8, 2014)

a feed back or cardboard box filled with old t shirts


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

naptime said:


> a feed back or cardboard box filled with old t shirts


2nd this. Stopped my 53 and 55lb setups just fine at 5 yds.


----------



## Fish_bucket (Aug 15, 2013)

burlap, poly feed sack, old fishing net, even a pillow case

Stuffed full of old clothes will stop an arrow... some of those will last longer than others.


----------



## 99% (Feb 5, 2014)

Use 2 poly feed bags from the local co-op and fill them with your plastic shopping bags. It takes a lot of bags to fill it and compress so have your fam and friends save them also.i double the bags so the weave doesn't get shot out to quick. Once filled roll the open end up and use tie wraps to seal. Install a grommet at each corner and hang it where you please or make a simple stand out of 2+4s. No problem stopping carbons from a compound and 2 finger removal!


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Buy target skins from www.thirdhandarchery.com and fill with clothes. Here is the one I built yesterday.


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

*Target bag.*

I use the burlap bag filled with old clothes, remove zippers etc.
I fire a compound getting 300fps and this set up stops all arrows, bigger the weave means the target last way longer.
Where you see it in my utility room it is 9yds from my firing point.
Pack the old clothes as tight as you can.
It will most certainly stop your arrows.


----------



## DFINN (Jun 24, 2007)

a men the very best target for fieldtips


naptime said:


> a feed back or cardboard box filled with old t shirts


----------



## durangobrad (Jan 2, 2014)

burlap bag + old clothes. Works for my 60-70 lb bow.


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

As per everyone else, a stuffed burlap feed sack works great.
Here are a couple I made along with a store bought one. They have no problems stopping arrows from my setup. If you start getting more penetration, just stomp on the bag to redistribute the stuffing and its as good as new.


----------

